# Shipping supply sizes to for small to large orders



## DRM (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm going through usps and starting to order supplies. Just wondering what veterans normally order to cover yourself for small to large orders. I don't want to get caught not having the right shipping material to fulfill an order, but at the same time, I don't want to order mass amounts of something that will not work. There is so much to choose from! Thanks for your input!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

What kind of "orders"? What type of business are you in?

Printing services or a clothing line shipping 1-2 t-shirts at a time to your end customers?


----------



## DRM (Apr 28, 2008)

Ooops...guess I should have been more specific =). Clothing line shipping from 1 shirt to online to 1000+ wholesale to retail. Wanted to cover myself on all accounts and trying to figure out the best way in terms of ordering supplies from usps to ups, etc. but not OVER ordering due to space limitations. Thanks! =)


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

DRM said:


> Ooops...guess I should have been more specific =). Clothing line shipping from 1 shirt to online to 1000+ wholesale to retail. Wanted to cover myself on all accounts and trying to figure out the best way in terms of ordering supplies from usps to ups, etc. but not OVER ordering due to space limitations. Thanks! =)


Don't need to order from USPS OR UPS. Try checking out Uline.com or other independent shipping supply companies. 1 to 1000 pieces is still a bit broad. 

1 piece? look for polymailers.
1000 pieces? look for heavy duty walled cardboard boxes.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

make it simpler here

what size poly bag for

1-2 shirts

3-5 shirts

2 shirts plus hoodie

4 shirts plus 2 hoodies


i'm ordering my bags soon and want to make sure i can cover a typical online order...

thanks


----------

